# Bolivian Ram & Angel Pair



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Took some pics. 
These angels love eachother. They're never more than 3" apart and they have yet to fight. Even a little.

This (F) Bolivian Ram is possibly possessed. Likes to pose for the camera.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that looks like one beefy angel  Nice rams too!

What is your usual feeding schedual?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

they eat a lot. 
mysis shrimp, Omega one shrimp pellets, hikari flake, blood worms. 80% of their diet is shrimp pellets though. lots of good crapp in them


they eat little bits 8 times a day or so

water changes every 3 days


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

beautiful angels...where did you get them?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> beautiful angels...where did you get them?


Menagerie. They're from the Czech Republic. (Prague)

I had to wean them off habitual beer and pornography abuse... they're ok now though.

Absolutely the sweetest pair of angels ever. I've never seen a pair more in "love"

They only cost me $5 a pop... Of course I also bought 3 silvers for $5 that I had to return cuzz these beat em up... didnt ask for a refund. same happened with an adult female I took back- so Karma evened em out to about $15 each


----------

